# Treating a seating riser



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Is there anything that could or should be done to a risor in the theater where the seats will be sitting atop? I recall reading somwhere about treating it one way or another. 
The Riser will be built out of 2x6 lumber and about double the size of a standard couch possibly larger. Any advice would be helpful, building tips, filling with insulation, etc. Thanks in advance, Bambino.:T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just fill it with insulation to keep it from acting like a big drum. And, if you have the space, use a double top on it, 2 layers of 3/4"

Bryan


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Bryan. I recall reading somwhere about drilling say 3" holes all around it before covering it with carpet. Not sure how or if that would help with anything.:dontknow:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have a need for additional broadband bass control in the room purely from a decay time standpoint, you can cut larger openings in the end of the joist cavities to expose the insulation to the room.

Bryan


----------

